# Checking up on you Guys



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Just thought I'd stop in to say hi to everyone. Even though I run the backups nightly and usually check for problems I've been quite busy with other projects lately. Started my own business and between my regular job and the new business alone it's got me hopping.







Did I mention that we went on vacation at the beginning of the week. Took out the Outback and of course loaded the dive gear for a few days of diving at Balmorhea State Park.







Well time to check out, I'll let Pete take over after all he does have over 900 posts...









PS: Membership numbers are still climbing 385!!! Keep on Outbacking...









Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Keep up the good work Vern, your efforts are truely appreciated.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey there Vern!
Long time...no hear! Glad all is going well with you. What kind of business you running?
No camping here...OUTBACK is in the shop. Hopefully, for the last time! We have a nice long trip planned for July 4th week though. Hopefully, we won't be camping in the dealers SERVICE BAY!









Take care!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good to know your still around Vern! Congrats on getting out and going camping too!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yep I'm still around, did you guys think I'd just bail out on you? *"Not a Chance"* Things are going to good around here.







Pete I started a computer/networking repair business and soon I will have a business web site and a full e-commerce web store up as well. I'm lucky to get the Ole Outback out and on the road with all that is going on. I'll post the site URL when all is up and ready so you can check it out. Now you were saying Camping in the "DEALERS SERVICE BAY!"





















*"OH NO"* this is not good... Do we need to go down and persuade them to get it right this time? Let them know that Outbacke is watching and if thet don't get it right.







Well time to do the backup, catch y'all later.

Take care,
Vern


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice to "see your face" Vern







, and even nicer to hear things are going well for you. Good luck with the new venture


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
I still need to get my home network right. I've been busy too.


----------

